# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  URGENT - FALD ou panier retraite pour OSCAR - TORCY 77 et RP Est

## Aminous Libres Françoise

:: *URGENT*  :: * FAMILLE D'ACCUEIL LONGUE DUREE ou PANIER RETRAITE pour OSCAR, atteint de LEUCOSE, CALICIVIROSE et HYPERTHYROÏDIE
Secteur TORCY 77 et REGION PARISIENNE EST

*Vidéos : https://www.facebook.com/Aminouslibr...2254468561268/
https://www.facebook.com/Aminouslibr...6205456769389/

Je m'appelle Oscar, j'ai 10 ans. Enfin les vétérinaires ne peuvent pas le dire précisément. Je suis peut-être beaucoup plus vieux ou alors "seulement" 10 ans mais usé par une vie de chat errant dans une zone pavillonnaire arborée de Torcy 77. Je crois que j'ai eu des maîtres car j'ai été castré et je suis câlin, mais cela fait si longtemps que je suis dehors... Les gens me voyaient passer dans leurs jardins, mais il n y avait aucun regard bienveillant sur moi...

Jusqu'à ce qu une dame qui me donnait à manger dehors me remarque. Moi le gentil Oscar avec mes grosses bourres de poils. Je râlais car cela était douloureux. Elle les a tondues et comme je faisais peine à voir, j étais très maigre, elle m a pris chez elle dans sa SDB et m a conduit chez le véto. J'avais un vilain abcès dentaire. J'ai été soigné pour cela, et ils m'ont enlevé 6 dents aussi quand même.

Ils m'ont également fait des analyses qui ont révélé que malheureusement j'ai la leucose, le calicivirus et une hyperthyroïdie.
Ces maladies ne sont pas transmissibles à l'homme.
Voilà ce qui arrive quand on nous abandonne à notre sort... Ces maladies expliquent aussi mon faible poids. Je suis un grand chat et je ne pesais que 3 kg. C'est comme si un homme mesurait 1.90 m et pesait 60 kg ! D'être en sécurité, soigné et nourri, j'ai déjà repris du poids en quelques jours.

Parfois j'ai des mouvements de recul, de peur. Je vous laisse imaginer que les humains ont souvent du me chasser. Mais malgré tout ce qui a pu m'arriver, je reste gentil avec eux.

Je ne retournerai pas dehors où je traînais avant. C'est trop dangereux pour les chats du quartier que je pourrais contaminer, et ce, même si certains sont peut-être vaccinés. De toute façon je suis trop vieux et surtout trop usé par cette vie.

J'ai un rêve... Ce serait de trouver un foyer ou un abri où finir mes jours sereinement, en sécurité avec un ou des humains attentionnés. Le top du top, ce serait un pavillon avec jardin clos et pas d autres minous. Un gentil chien, c'est ok car j en ai déjà rencontré dehors et j'y étais indifférent.

Bon je suis lucide, ce ne va pas être simple à trouver ... Franchement, j ai peur que personne ne veuille de moi  ::  . Je peux aussi vivre en appartement, je suis calme et propre (je fais dans la litière et je fais ma toilette).

Actuellement dans la salle de bain où je me trouve, il n y a pas de fenêtre. Et c est dur dur pour mon moral au fil des jours qui passent...

C est vrai que sur le papier cela n est peut être pas très engageant de prime abord, mais ce sera très gratifiant pour vous. Oui, oui, c est gratifiant de pouvoir sauver une vie, en lui offrant sécurité et affection ! Et puis je sais être reconnaissant, je  gazouille, je ronronne, j apprécie les gratouillis, les câlins  :: 

Bien sûr l'association AMINOUS LIBRES qui s'occupe de moi actuellement prendra à sa charge les frais vétérinaires ainsi que ma nourriture et ma litière aussi si vous ne pouvez pas participer.

Pour tout renseignement, vous pouvez contacter Françoise au 06 83 51 48 91.

----------


## Segusia52

https://fr-fr.facebook.com/Aminousli...2254468561268/

https://fr-fr.facebook.com/Aminousli...6205456769389/

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## doriant

c terriblement dommage que la personne qui le garde n'ait qu'une sdb, sans cela esk'elle voudrait bien le garder plus longtemps ? Sil s'agit deja d'une fa, ne serait-il pas possible de transferer ses autres chats ds une autre famille, puisque leur profil se caserait plus facilement qu'oscar ?

----------


## Aminous Libres Françoise

Bonjour Doriant,
Le problème est qu en plus la salle de bain est sans fenêtre. Une lampe de luminothérapie a été mise pour un éclairage plus naturel  et aussi essayer de combler l absence de soleil, mais voilà, ce n est pas une situation pérenne. Les 2 autres chats de 10 et 12 ans sont ceux du foyer et ne sont pas à placer. Sinon Oscar aurait été mis en contact avec eux et il aurait fini sa vie avec eux.

Vétos et une asso chats positifs nous ont déconseillé de mettre Oscar en contact avec d autres chats, surtout du fait du calicivirus car même si les autres chats sont vaccinés, il y a une multitude de souches existantes et le vaccin n en couvre que peu.

Dans ce foyer, il n y a pas possibilité de le mettre ailleurs que dans la SDB.

Afin d éviter de faire prendre des risques aux chats d une éventuelle FA qui se proposerait,  nous avons préféré indiquer sans autre chat pour l accueil. Sinon, c est possible, mais il faut que la FA qui se propose ait une pièce réservée à Oscar  et qu elle respecte des mesures d hygiène. On nous a aussi déconseillé de mettre Oscar avec un autre chat positif au calicivirus, tjr du fait des nombreuses souches existantes.

----------


## doriant

oui je comprends, son cas est assez compliqué a placer, coté adoptants soit ya deja du monde, soit ils preferent generalement un jeune chat ou bien portant. Est-ce que vous avez envisagé un placement en maison de retraite ? ca se fait de plus en plus d'admettre un animal pr les residents qui ne peuvent avoir le leur, en plus il est calin, il a barroudé, il pourrait trouver des fans.

----------


## Aminous Libres Françoise

Bonjour Dorian,
Merci pour votre intérêt et suggestion 
Je ne sais pas si Oscar a le profil pour être le chat d une maison de retraite. On avait failli en placer un plus jeune et plus facile, le genre rouquin hypersociable mais il avait été refusé car fiv+ 
Là avec en plus le traitement 2 fois par jour contre l hyperthiroïdie, ça me semble très compromis pour une maison de retraite.

----------


## Aminous Libres Françoise

Rien pour Oscar... 
On ne l a pas sorti de la rue pour lui offrir cette vie de prisonnier  :: 
Voilà un mois qu il est en accueil dans une SDB sans fenêtre. Certes, il a pris 700 g en un mois et s est déjà bien requinqué. Mais cela a aussi comme effet  que d être dans cette petite pièce lui pèse d autant plus qu il est mieux physiquement. Il veut sortir, il en a marre. Il accorde toujours de beaux câlins mais miaule beaucoup et attend derrière la porte.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## banzai

Il lui faudrait un foyer sans chat
Ça  se trouve 
J'adore ces vieux tabby baroudeurs  ::

----------


## Aminous Libres Françoise

Tout se trouve mais dans combien de temps, c est cela qui est inquiétant.

----------


## banzai

Oui c'est maintenant qu'il doit en profiter

----------


## banzai

Je le booste en avatar 
Si cela peut aider
J'ai eu un loup en FA fin de vie
Je n'ai pas regretté il le méritait tant .....max  :: 
Je l'ai adoré ce loup

----------


## Aminous Libres Françoise

Oh merci France34 ♡  ::

----------


## Aminous Libres Françoise



----------


## banzai

Regarde comme il est sage ptit coeur

----------


## monloulou

Petit up pour Oscar  ::

----------


## monloulou

Je remonte pour Oscar, sait-on jamais

----------


## Aminous Libres Françoise

Monsieur OSCAR a trouvé une FA !  ::   :: 
Il y part demain ! Il sera dans un grand studio très lumineux avec une gentille humaine rien que pour lui et qui est actuellement très présente dans son logement.
On croise ++ pour qu'il ne cherche pas à sortir et qu'il ne ressente pas l'appel du "dehors", de la "liberté".
Demain visite véto avant son départ pour faire doser sa thyroïde. 
Il pèse 4.2 kg et a donc pris 1.1 kg en un peu plus d'un mois. 

Un grand merci pour vos partages ! ::

----------


## monloulou

::  quelle bonne nouvelle ! Merci à la FA, sois sage Oscar et profite  ::

----------


## banzai

Il va très bien se sentir 
Il sera libre de vadrouiller dans l'appartement et verra son humaine tout le temps 
Y a pas de raison que ça n'aille pas
Un grand merci à elle

----------


## banzai

Comment ça se passe pour petit oscar

----------


## Aminous Libres Françoise

Bonjour, Oscar s est rapidement fait à son nouvel environnement. Il passe 90% de son temps dans la salle de bain (par choix maitnenant !).

- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## banzai

Comment ça fait plaisir 
Quel bonne retraite 
Il montre son bidou
C'est qu'il est confiant et bien dans ses pattes 
C'est un magnifique tabby
 ::

----------


## Aminous Libres Françoise

Bonjour, 
Même si 90 % du temps cela se passe bien pour Oscar, il n en demeure pas moins qu il passe beaucoup d heures à miauler la nuit pour sortir. Sa FA depuis près de 2 mois arrive à saturation, ce que l on peut comprendre quand en plus on sait qu il a une voix de ténor  et qu elle vit dans un studio.

Du coup, nous cherchons activement une nouvelle FA pour Oscar sans autre chat avec un jardin sécurisé.

Je mets l appel là pour les personnes qui avaient suivi et si c est possible, je créerai un nouvel appel.

----------


## Aminous Libres Françoise

Nouvel appel pour OSCAR : ADOPTANT ou FAMILLE D'ACCUEIL LONGUE DUREE ou PANIER RETRAITE AVEC JARDIN SÉCURISÉ et sans autre chat. Merci de faire passer!
Lien FB du nouvel appel : https://www.facebook.com/Aminouslibr...94483704052579
ADOPTANT ou FAMILLE D'ACCUEIL LONGUE DUREE ou PANIER RETRAITE AVEC JARDIN SÉCURISÉ et sans autre chat pour OSCAR, actuellement STABLE et asymptomatique LEUCOSE et CALICIVIROSE et sous traitement pour HYPERTHYROÏDIE. 

Secteur MARNE-LA-VALLEE 77 /RP centre / RP est 

Mi-juillet 2020, j'ai été sorti de la rue et pris en charge par l'association Aminous Libres car j'étais très mal et très amaigri: je ne pesais que 3 kg, alors que je suis un grand chat.
Vous trouverez ici le post qui relate mon histoire : https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...51251771709119

J'aurais 10 ans, mais sans garantie, peut-être plus... J'ai été usé par une vie de chat errant dans une zone pavillonnaire arborée de Torcy 77. J'ai très probablement eu des maîtres car j'ai été castré et je suis câlin.
L'association a fait le nécessaire pour ma santé: on m'a soigné un très vilain abcès dentaire et 6 dents ont dû m'être extraites. Les analyses par PCR ont révélé que j'avais la leucose, la calicivirose et aussi une hyperthyroïdie. 
Cette dernière est stabilisée par un traitement. Pour la leucose et la calicivirose, on peut dire qu'actuellement elles sont en dormance. D'ailleurs mi-septembre je pesais 4.3kg, preuve de ma bonne santé car je continue de prendre du poids. J'ai bien sûr aussi été identifié et déparasité.

Il y a un peu plus d'un mois, l'association et moi avons eu la chance de me trouver une très gentille FA à mon écoute, chez laquelle je me trouve actuellement. Grâce à elle j'ai repris confiance en l'humain: fini les mouvements de recul (j'étais certainement chassé, voire pire, par le passé).
J'y suis bien, j'adore me vautrer, je me laisse bien caresser maintenant, je n'ai plus peur ni mal, sinon je suis gourmand aussi ;-) Je vocalise pas mal pour me faire comprendre.
Alors vous vous dites que tout semble parfait, mais ce n'est malheureusement pas le cas. Car j'ai mes habitudes de vieux chat qui a roulé sa bosse et j'ai TRÈS envie de sortir me balader le soir, chose que je ne peux pas faire actuellement.
Je me fais de plus en plus insistant après de ma FA et je le clame : je veux sortir pour aller me balader dans un jardin !! :-D 
Comme je suis porteur de la leucose et de la calicivirose, je pourrais contaminer mes congénères, c'est pourquoi je cherche un logement avec un jardin sécurisé dont je ne pourrai ni sortir, ni d'autres chats y entrer.
Mes maladies ne sont par contre en aucun cas transmissibles, ni à l'humain, ni à un gentil chien avec lequel je pourrais cohabiter.
Bon je suis lucide (à mon âge on a une forme de sagesse !), cela ne va pas être simple à trouver...
Je sais que l'association m'a sauvé aussi pour que je sois heureux les années qu'il me reste à vivre et pas uniquement pour me soigner. Car pour moi, même si on me traite bien, me soigne, me nourrit bien, me choie..., vivre enfermé, c'est un peu comme être privé de mon oxygène, de ma liberté... 
Si vous pensez pouvoir m'accueillir comme il me convient, vous pouvez me rencontrer à Villeneuve Saint Denis (77). 
Bien sûr, l'association AMINOUS LIBRES prendra à sa charge les frais vétérinaires, ainsi que ma nourriture et ma litière si vous ne pouvez pas participer à ces dernières.
Si vous ne pouvez rien faire pour moi, merci de faire passer cet appel à de bonnes personnes! 

Pour tout renseignement, n'hésitez pas à contacter Françoise au 06 83 51 48 91

----------

